# How has your girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband ect changed your life?



## mortallis288 (Apr 25, 2007)

My girlfriend and i was talking about this today so i figured i would ask the fine people on the forum how they have changed your life.

I've been with this girl for six months yesterday and we have known each other all our life. We are truley in love. But six months ago i was going to go to school for law, be a criminal justice lawyer and make the money. then i found the love of my life and everything totally changed, i am goin to school to be an english teacher now and someday hopefully a established wedding photographer. i also am broke as a joke and six months ago i was planning on buying lots and lots of things. Its funny how they change your life no?


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 25, 2007)

mortallis288 said:


> ...i also am broke as a joke...


 

Yep.  That's how my wife's changed my life too


----------

